# UK Wildfowling



## werty (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Guys, I have just become a member and hope to put lots of info about hunting duck and goose in the uk.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Welcome Werty!


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Good to have you aboard. :beer:


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Welcome.

Are you an 8-gauger?


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

Welcome to the site

What is it like waterfowling over there? What kind of birds do you shoot over there? What do you use for decoys and calls?

Not trying to be mean, I'm just curious


----------



## aveluciferi (Nov 8, 2007)

Welcome, nearest neighbour


----------



## Preds21 (Feb 12, 2008)

Welcome whether it is in USA or UK or anywhere Wak'em and Stack'em!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Welcome

Please tell us all a bit about yourself, and the way duck hunting is done over there.

What species do you hunt?
What are the laws on legal weapons?
How many people use 8 gauges?
What is it like to obtain access to areas to hunt? Does everyone have to belong to a club?

What is the anti-hunting activity like over there? Are they still a radical element?

Thanks!

Ryan


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

aveluciferi said:


> Welcome, nearest neighbour


How about you too? Can you elaborate on what it is like over in Denmark? How many duck hunters are there in the entire country? Do you see many Americans coming over there to hunt?


----------



## aveluciferi (Nov 8, 2007)

Havent heard of hunters from USA, hunting in Denmark. Think its the price for hunting that holds everyone back. The price is 140 pr hectar and up to ?. We do a lot of hunting in the nearby countries like Poland, Sweden, Norway and Uk to is very popular. Its cheaper to hunt there.
In Denmark were only 160000 hunters. 65000 of them are waterfowlhunters. The hunt on our sea terorrtory is free for all hunters.
Have lots of geese and ducks in the fall/winter migrated from Svalbard, Norway, Sweden, Finland and Russia.


----------



## aveluciferi (Nov 8, 2007)

140 dollars


----------



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

is there much for waterfowl hunting in Finland?


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

aveluciferi said:


> Havent heard of hunters from USA, hunting in Denmark. Think its the price for hunting that holds everyone back. The price is 140 pr hectar and up to ?. We do a lot of hunting in the nearby countries like Poland, Sweden, Norway and Uk to is very popular. Its cheaper to hunt there.
> In Denmark were only 160000 hunters. 65000 of them are waterfowlhunters. The hunt on our sea terorrtory is free for all hunters.
> Have lots of geese and ducks in the fall/winter migrated from Svalbard, Norway, Sweden, Finland and Russia.


Hello

Thanks for the reply! Your hunting over there sounds great. Can you attach some photos of the different ducks and geese you shoot? Most of the guys over here have never seen them before. Do you also have pictures of the sea hunting or the decoys? Do you have any action photos?

If you have any troubles, feel free to send me an email or a PM, and I'll help you get your photos posted up here.

Please come visit this site often and update us!

Ryan


----------



## aveluciferi (Nov 8, 2007)

Havent been in Finland myself, but its third name should answer it.
First name: Finland.
Second: Suomi.
Third: Land of the thousand lakes.
But the name dosent tell the truth, they got way over 1000 lakes.


----------



## aveluciferi (Nov 8, 2007)

Due to problems with my pc, it can take a while before i can upload anything.
We hunt nearly same spieces. but not as many as you. Some of them have a different look, mostly colour variation.


----------



## finhunter (Sep 20, 2006)

Hello everybody.
I living souht-finland in here we have meny goose (canada and greylag goose) Olso finishunters like the shot the duck. Goose hunting come the wery bopular in here last two years because goose have so "meny" every years. We hunt goose field and water (lake or sea) but we dont use so meny decoins, some people dont use decoins at ool they just wheit if some goose landing a field :lol: 
We dont use field bliends, we just trye hiding the bus. But i know hunters hu order the bliend in netstore.
Most hunters dont have goose calls, i have and i can tell its working 

We have here Finland 300 000 hunters, but i dont know how meny hunt the waterflowl?

In North-Finland we have beangoose (offoly i write that right)
Beangoose moving grost the finland before the winter and if i lucky i get one.

There is some pic, last seasons


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Awesome pics! I love seeing what waterfowl hunting is like in different regions of the globe. Thanks for sharing. :beer:


----------



## wildfowling.net (May 18, 2008)

Great Pics!


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Awesome pics!

What gauge of shotgun do you shoot?


----------



## finhunter (Sep 20, 2006)

Sory that take so long.  
in here moust people shot waterflow 12/70 12/76 12/89
We shot steel, tungsteen, vismut jne...
Here finland u can´t shot waterlow in lead. When the season start here i can send some pic that forum. Duck or goosehuntin topic.


----------

